# Deer season dangers



## CGC4200 (Sep 11, 2010)

One of the guys I know shot his bud through the calf of the leg with
a .25-06 30 years ago, 1/2" another way, there would be be no leg now.
There have been several accident shootings in my area over the years,
one reason I hunt alone, get more game that way too.
An old work bud fell out backwards climbing a tree stand a few years ago;
broke his legs, if someone had not knew where he was, he might still be there.


----------



## deeker (Sep 12, 2010)

CGC4200 said:


> One of the guys I know shot his bud through the calf of the leg with
> a .25-06 30 years ago, 1/2" another way, there would be be no leg now.
> There have been several accident shootings in my area over the years,
> one reason I hunt alone, get more game that way too.
> ...



Our worst accident so far....was when I flipped my 660 Grizzly over, it cracked my friends skull above his left eye and behind his left ear. I had to have him life flighted out, it was scary for a few days. I came out of it with one rifle destroyed....and a broken hind leg....and one hell of an education.


----------



## flushcut (Sep 12, 2010)

Blaze orange azz wipe is a good way not to get shot.


----------



## tree md (Sep 13, 2010)

I only bowhunt anymore so I don't have to worry about shooting myself or someone else. 

Seriously though, falling out of a tree stand is the number 1 maimer and killer of hunters. My dad fell 30' and broke his pelvis 15 years ago. He was lucky enough to live through it and not be paralyzed. He still gets out today. 

Wear those safety harnesses guys!


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes be careful harness first aid kit is handy but on the shooting accidents, I feel strongly many are not accidents. I hear idiots talking about taking brush shots and it pisses me off. Know your target, if you squeeze the trigger its too late. Many would shoot at silhouetted deer and more I would not trust with a sling shot let alone a firearm. A bunch go to what they call beer camp, get drunk and go shoot anything that moves; which is why I am a wilderness hunter, as I am usually out past were they will go. I have more to fear of a bear or lion until the walk out and I stay until 1 pm, so that's usually minimized.


----------



## luckycutter (Sep 13, 2010)

I used to curse closed gates on the road. Now I kind of welcome them as I have learned that very few " bad apples" hunt the other side as it is too much work to get off your butt and walk a mile or two. As if getting hurt or killed is not bad enough. Now days a lot of great hunting land is off limits because some big land owners have seen what so called hunters have left in the woods.


----------



## derwoodii (Sep 17, 2010)

We had a tragedy here a month back 
26/7/10 A teenager was shot dead when his friend mistook him for a deer while on a hunting trip in Victoria's north late yesterday afternoon.

The 19-year-old was hunting with his brother and a friend in dense bushland on a property at Noorongong, south-east of Wodonga, when the shooting occurred about 5pm. The teenager had become separated from the group when his friend fired upon him with a shotgun in fading light. The man, from Thurgoona in NSW, died at the scene.


http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/teen-shot-dead-in-hunting-trip-tragedy-20100726-10r4l.html

A truly awfull n sad story with hindsight mistakes now seen. That poor lad on the trigger must be devastated. Laws may, hopefully need not put him to trial as firearms permit teachs to "Always ensure your firing zone is clear and identify your target beyond all doubt"


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 17, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> We had a tragedy here a month back
> 26/7/10 A teenager was shot dead when his friend mistook him for a deer while on a hunting trip in Victoria's north late yesterday afternoon.
> 
> The 19-year-old was hunting with his brother and a friend in dense bushland on a property at Noorongong, south-east of Wodonga, when the shooting occurred about 5pm. The teenager had become separated from the group when his friend fired upon him with a shotgun in fading light. The man, from Thurgoona in NSW, died at the scene.
> ...



Yes if you don't know target you don't shoot. I am sorry for his victim but that was more a reckless hunter than accident. Accident is say he actually was shooting at a deer and the victim was on the other side of the deer, he shoots deer and the pass through hits the victim who was hundred yards away, that is an accident !


----------



## luckycutter (Sep 17, 2010)

ropensaddle said:


> Yes if you don't know target you don't shoot. I am sorry for his victim but that was more a reckless hunter than accident. Accident is say he actually was shooting at a deer and the victim was on the other side of the deer, he shoots deer and the pass through hits the victim who was hundred yards away, that is an accident !



Those types of "accidents" is one reason Oregon did away with either sex tags. Too many morons were shooting at any movement in the woods.


----------



## sbhooper (Sep 18, 2010)

Unfortunately, this country is full of morons that own weapons. There are accidents with bow, rifle, knife and any other dangerous object due to pure stupidity. 

Falling out of treestands is a real problem. Four wheelers are a danger when ridden inappropriately. There are any number of things that can hurt you if you do not pay attention to what you are doing. 

I always figured that would break a leg way back in the mountains hunting elk. I was always very careful because of that fear. In all my years hunting elk in rough country, I have never even turned an ankle. 

Hunting is inherently dangerous and not always because of the weapon!


----------



## Walt41 (Sep 18, 2010)

I have minimized risk by only allowing one guy in my woods at a time and they have to only hunt the spot that I have a metal stand set up on, walk in only and by appointment only. Last year 2 of three guys took deer.


----------



## REDnekburner (Oct 6, 2010)

up here in NEPA we got CITIOTS comeing in on the weekends clogging up all the public land, getting in thw way of drives, etc... :bang::bang::bang:


----------



## banshee67 (Oct 6, 2010)

REDnekburner said:


> up here in NEPA we got CITIOTS comeing in on the weekends clogging up all the public land, getting in thw way of drives, etc... :bang::bang::bang:



perhaps youd like the citiots to stop floating their portion of the tax bill ... ? its their land too !


----------



## trimmmed (Oct 6, 2010)

REDnekburner said:


> up here in NEPA we got CITIOTS comeing in on the weekends clogging up all the public land, getting in thw way of drives, etc... :bang::bang::bang:




NEPA........but you are using a US House of Repesentatives IP to acess the internet from Rockingham, NC ?

How you doin that?


----------



## CGC4200 (Oct 6, 2010)

*deer rutting season*

Still a little early yet, but when they start getting frisky, they will come
through the windshield and get in your lap on the road. If I see one, there
are usually more trailing, hit the brakes and slow down, never see them
when ready with a rifle and knife, only when they are a danger to travel.

One of my uncles got greedy many years ago, shot 4 one day, the extended
family eat them all; part of the deer clan eat his tomato blossums a few years later.

I am looking @ rabbit trapping, looks like it is now legal.
I have trapped rabbits since an early teen and harvested them with
beagles & 12 gauge too.
MO Conservation had plans on their site last year for the old style wooden
rabbit gums.


----------



## RCR 3 EVER (Oct 20, 2010)

*Stupid ex friend disbles safety*

Years ago my ex friend had an old 410 shotgun and the safety was in odd place for his fingers I guess so he somehow disabled it. We were walking along a road on way to car and he tripped and fell and gun went off barrel up into his arm. Luckily it was a 410 otherwise it would have been much worse. As it was I had a sling on my gun which I used as a tourniquet to stop arterial spray and we rushed to hospital. State police post was closed & we did not where a fire station was, I knew about a hospital. This was pre-cell phone days. At hospital Dr said he lost enough blood to give him a few minutes.

Previous to this incident a month before he had shot at a grouse that flew between another friend and him. The buddy was peppered with pellets that he probably still carries around with him.


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 20, 2010)

A HUNTER is dead after a mate's shotgun accidentally discharged as he travelled in the back of a ute. 
The man in his late 40s died while spotlight shooting in a paddock near Peuckers Road on the outskirts of Horsham in Victoria's west last night.

Police believe that three people were standing on a shooting platform at the back of a twin cab when the vehicle hit a bump.

A shotgun being held by one of the people on the platform discharged through the roof of the vehicle into the back of the driver's head.


http://www.news.com.au/man-killed-i.../story-e6frf7kx-1225936859306?from=public_rss

Further on other story but its not the same event but sadly so similar.
http://www.abc.net.au/news/items/200508/1435694.htm?victoria


----------



## CGC4200 (Oct 20, 2010)

*700 Remington safety issue*

My deer rifle is a Winchester Model 70 .270 with safety in the bolt, but have a Remington 700 .222; seen a TV flash earlier where some have fired loading or unloading; always keep your shooter pointed in a safe direction unless needed.


----------



## CGC4200 (Oct 22, 2010)

*whitetails on the move*

Even if you like to shoot 'em or stick them, it pays to watch out for deer on
the move in the mid-south. I seen one lone doe on the side of the road this AM
acting jittery, braked quickly & watched for more, sometimes they stream in
herds & can ruin a car or a truck when hit on the road.

I have one elderly uncle that harvested 4 several years ago in one day,
4 shots with a .243.
the extended family eat them all one winter, part of the herd eat tomato blossoms off his plants for a payback a few years later in the spring.


----------

